# Any news for 2013 Cyclocross or Tandems?



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Hoping they have a small womens cx frame... and are actually doing a 2013 tandem, since the old US ones have finally sold out.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They do have small CX frames and they've had for a while, look at what Kaitlin Antonneau is riding! Not marketed as a women's frame per se but what makes a woman's frame really? Just the size.

No idea about tandems...


----------



## dcsix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Cannodale Tandem 2013 info?*

My wife and I would like to get the Cannondale Road 2 Tandem; does anyone out there know what the changes in specs will be for the 2013 model? Change in price? We can likely find a 2012 still in someones inventory, but we'd like to know if any significant changes are coming. 
Thanks, dcsix


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Dan Gerous said:


> They do have small CX frames and they've had for a while, look at what Kaitlin Antonneau is riding! Not marketed as a women's frame per se but what makes a woman's frame really? Just the size.


Whoa... I don't know how I missed that. All the way down to 44cm. Looks like my daughter will be getting a CAADX! Any idea when the 2013s ship?


----------

